# Odd's "Strange" Sigs *UPDATED 11/29*



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2008)

Since I'm REALLY bored and like to waste time I thought I'd do more of my "StRaNgE" sigs. They'll reflect my real life, wishes, dreams, current events, and things that are just plain strange._________________________________________________*Signatures*
I'm currently updating many of the older signatures to bring them up to higher standards. Old sigs and their newer versions can be located in the spoiler tag below. Here are three of my newest signatures!






Competent sig makers are the worst.




California's on fiiiiire!




Introducing an old sig, 100% brand new.


_Click the spoiler to see all the (pointless) sigs. ~ Current Count: 51_
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v1 - v2
First of the series. DF didn't like it.




v1
Super_Naruto begged for this one. Fear the hammer.




v1
Awwww.....




v1
Storm and I have a furious debate.




v1
Who in hell had that idea for a sig? NOOOOOO!




v1
Beards ftw.




v1
Storm had a brain fart when having his job interview.




v1
PKMNSamus asked for it.




v1
To protect the world from devastation.




v1
Some people just get into their photo shoots.




v1
PLOT TWIST!




v1
That's what she said.




v1
That's why he wants to save the Princess...




v1
Horny had to tear down all of his posters.




v1
No pun intended for once. Happy Holidays. : )




v1
It was a size ten shoe.




v1
Who knew a little ball could be so scary?




v1
So... Evil...




v1
Fission Mailed.




v1
I went through hell and back to make this sig, but I'm satisfied with the final product. : )




v1
I don't like Britney Spears. Only the Office. This is also the first sig with color. : D




v1
Yes, that is a topless Storm.




v1
She's already plotting....




v1
Keep cool, my Super Mario babies!




v1
25 sigs overall; 5 in two days. I'm finished for today.




v1
Less than three, omg, love computer fantasy, meet me here in IRC.




v1
Storm doesn't trust my clone and me.




v1
I'm lost.




v1
Is that the real Mario or a cosplayer?




v1
Special B-Day Edition!




v1
Don't you think that puffball could ever beat my art!




v1
Nerd OCM. Simple.




v1 - v2
B-Day Get!




v1
Who gave that puffball a gun?




v1
[Insert Silent Pause Here]




v1
CNN: You Get the News When We Do




v1
Luigi's Mansion much?




v1
An ode to Smash Camp. Poor Gomod....




v1
Apparently some frosty hydrant is more important then I am.




v1
Apparently H1N1 is codename for "power outage."




v1
10:00PM - 1:00AM: Pokemon, Prima Guides, and TBT




v1
Romeo and Juliet reference, ftw!




v1
Not sure what's worse. The fact that the M&M is lying or that it's talking.




v1
Less then a couple of weeks...




v1
This is some sick dream I must have had. And is Storm playing the drums or stirring soup?




v1
Game created/mastered? by Miranda.




v1
No one said brain size was relevant to intelligence...




v1
Introducing an old sig, 100% brand new.




v1
California's on fiiiiire!




v1
Srsly, cut me some slack off. 




v1
Competent sig makers are the worst.
</div>
_________________________________________________*Characters*
_Click here to see all the AMAZING people. ~ Current Count: 29_
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Me*




It's OddCrazyMe. What else is there to get? I've been on this forum for longer than two and a half years and you don't know me? Seesh. 

*Andeh*




The old guy that hates everyone.

*Ban Hammer*




Do not defy it. It will corrupt you and your soul.

*Beard Man*




It's not RawMeatCowboy. Why would you assume that?

*Blue M&M*




Notorious liar.

*Britney*




She just can't keep her clothes on...

*Chick*




No personal info allowed. <3

*Coco Christopher O'Brien*




The hair is the most important part of recreating Coco.

*Competent Sig Maker*




AKA not me.

*Ghost of Christmas Past*




It's a ball of fear!

*Gomod*




TBT Podcast reference ftw!

*Horny*




Not that way you pervert. He's a bull. 

*James*




Don't you love his jagged hair?

*Jessie*




Seems all she can do is blame other people.

*Larry King*




Ancient Brother of Storm

*Lil' Georgy*




2000 - 2008

*Mari0369*




I swear that looks like a cosplayer.

*Me Jr.*




This moron thinks he's good at making signatures. Pfft... He can't even draw a decent stick figure!

*Meowth*




He's dazed by something. Must be the balls PKMNSamus was looking at.

*Mink*




Fur coats are all the rage in Hyrule.

*Mirandi*




Not to be confused with the elderly mod, Miranda.

*Miyamayo*




Must I say more?

*PKMNSamus*




He was too busy looking at those balls.

*Pokefab*




He's too sexy to depict online.

*Princess Peach*




The other side of Peach. 

*Puffy*




He blinks. That's it.

*Sponge*




Either Sporge's long lost cousin or Sporge himself.

*Storm*




He's been worked to insanity.

*THE_POOL_ITSELF*




Brother of THE_OCEAN_AKA_THE_POOLS_BROTHE

*Tubby*




Fatty.</div>_________________________________________________*Awards*

_Here are the awesome awards I've earned. ~ Current Count: 2_<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Some debate whether this award was created by the government to make me feel better. Who knows...





"odd's sigs are awesome" - Miranda</div>_________________________________________________


----------



## Micah (Aug 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Chick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCM LIKES A GIRL!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's that pokemon!






It's not SN. ; D


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 19, 2008)

*would move to wishing well but does not have the power to*


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2008)

Added a two new ones.

@ SN, your wish is my command.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, Storm's gone insane. That explains a lot.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2008)

Bwahahaha.

I'm really bored.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 20, 2008)

I would totally *CEN-3.0-SORD* all these up if it was worth the effort.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, I thought that tree one said "are you sure trees have balls"


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought that tree one said "are you sure trees have balls"


----------



## Gabby (Aug 20, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wow, I thought that tree one said "are you sure trees have balls"


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I would totally *CEN-3.0-SORD* all these up if it was worth the effort.








Don't you just love James' jagged hair?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 20, 2008)

haha, you should put those 2 (bells and balls) in an animation to make people think they saw balls, like several frames of bells and a quick one of balls, lol.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 21, 2008)

I wanted to make this image of just an eye but it looked like something else. >.>;


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW!! those make me want to laugh so hard!!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 21, 2008)

Need ideas....

*Brain shrivels up*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 21, 2008)

Doo...

Uhmm....

Boogers?

And how pin worms can be transfered by eating boogers?

Like... 

"Mmmm... tastes like pin worms!"

Or something like that?


----------



## JJH (Aug 22, 2008)

Make one of me. That's the best way to get over "sigger's-block", in my opinion.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 22, 2008)

Draw one with JJH cosplaying as Mario.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 22, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Draw one with JJH cosplaying as Mario.[/quote]Got one. : D

TO PAINT LAND!


----------



## JJH (Aug 22, 2008)

So I cosplay as Mario one time and now everybody needs to know about... Uh... I mean...

S_L LIES!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2008)

PLOT TWIST!




That's what she said.

Two new ones along with the introduction of Tubby!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 23, 2008)

YAY FOR NOSE PICKING!


..and.... big mole?


----------



## SL92 (Aug 23, 2008)

There's no cosplaying JJH. I'm sad now.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]There's no cosplaying JJH. I'm sad now.[/quote]I'm still working on that sig. I can't get the joke to work right. D=


----------



## Gabby (Aug 23, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]There's no cosplaying JJH. I'm sad now.


I'm still working on that sig. I can't get the joke to work right. D=[/quote]WELL MAKE IT WORK RIGHT!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2008)

I present, Mari0369 and Princess Peach.


----------



## JJH (Aug 23, 2008)

I feel degraded.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I feel degraded.


We still love ya man.


----------



## JJH (Aug 24, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 I've never been loved before. Seriously. Never.

And uh... What are those claw-looking things in the sig?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fireballs. : D


----------



## Tyler (Oct 26, 2008)

New sig guys. 





_Horny had to tear down all of his posters._

*Horny*




Not that way you pervert. He's a bull.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL.


FUNNY FUNNY!


----------



## JJH (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor Horny. I know how it feels.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 27, 2008)

Horny Looks confoosed.


EDIT: YELLOW!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2008)

lol Sill Horny.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 17, 2008)

There will be a new sig everyday until New Years Day. 

(That's 17 new sigs, for the record.) 





_No pun intended for once. Happy Holidays. : )_


----------



## JJH (Dec 17, 2008)

A new sig every day?

I love you Odd.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 17, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> There will be a new sig everyday until New Years Day.
> 
> (That's 17 new sigs, for the record.)
> 
> ...


Zomgz :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> A new sig every day?
> 
> I love you Odd.


XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are the most Random Sigs I have ever seen.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2008)

That's OCM!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 18, 2008)

New sig for today.






_It was a size ten shoe._


*Lil' Georgy*




2000 - 2008


----------



## Tyler (Dec 20, 2008)

Two new sigs today, since I had problems posting one yesterday.





_Who knew a little ball could be so scary._





_So... Evil...._

*Ghost of Christmas Past*




_It's a ball of fear!_


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Two new sigs today, since I had problems posting one yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOES RUN AWAY!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 20, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> New sig for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, relevancy to recent events is always funny.

This is one of my favourites.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 20, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I was originally going to have the shoe flying at him, but it didn't look right. So I replaced the shoe with Lil' Georgy's quote.


----------



## Link (Dec 20, 2008)

Do something Zelda-y.
xP
L0v3 th3s3 so much.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 21, 2008)

_Fission Mailed._

*Miyamayo*




Must I say more?


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Fission Mailed._
> 
> *Miyamayo*
> 
> ...


lol epic fail


----------



## JJH (Dec 21, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> This is one of my favourites.


Your favourite is the one featuring me.


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya me 2


----------



## Tyler (Dec 21, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who, said that was you. :O


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o snap

cuz it waz me dnt b jesus

edit i meen jelus


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but it's impossible for me to stop being Jesus.


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k u do tht


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


son dnt tlk bak 2 me


----------



## JJH (Dec 22, 2008)

It seems that Nate's IQ has dropped considerably over the past few weeks.

Also, where's my new sig Odd?


----------



## QNT3N (Dec 22, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> It seems that Nate's IQ has dropped considerably over the past few weeks.
> 
> Also, where's my new sig Odd?


Yes, it does. Look how he talked when I first met him:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7064701/1/

And look at him now.

Btw, nice sigs Odd. I <3 the Miyamoto one


----------



## JJH (Dec 24, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Draw one with JJH cosplaying as Mario.


That's who said it was of me.

And what happened to my daily sig?  D:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 3, 2009)

Daily Sig fell apart. :X

So I'll just continue to make sigs as much as I do. :X

*makes one now*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol, nice ones, really random


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm; 
Random D
Lol, Im ready for my close-up [x


----------



## Zelcrim (Jan 4, 2009)

Very funny signitures


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2009)

I went through hell and back to make this, but I'm satisfied with the final product.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 4, 2009)

I luld at the dinosaur one


----------



## Gabby (Feb 22, 2009)

I demand you make a signature that involves a tiger.


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

these are so funny!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2009)

New sig. 





_I don't like Britney Spears. Only the Office. This is also the first sig with color. : D_

And a new character!

*Britney*




_She just can't keep her clothes on..._


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> New sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wut u d1d thar


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 14, 2009)

u wanna see somethin wierd strange CRAZY
here it is 
<big><big><big><(*w*)></big></big></big> his name is charlie and he ilkes raisnetts


----------



## SamXX (Jun 14, 2009)

I want one of these 
They're awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2009)

_Yes, that is a topless Storm._

New character:

*THE_POOL_ITSELF*




_Brother of THE_OCEAN_AKA_THE_POOLS_BROTHE_


----------



## Pup101 (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the stamps. Lol.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Yes, that is a topless Storm._
> 
> New character:
> 
> ...


I ate str0m and LIFEGUARD_OF_THE_POOL


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Yes, that is a topless Storm._
> 
> New character:
> 
> ...


Man, what a crazy party.


----------



## Anna (Jun 14, 2009)

rofl at the first one


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 14, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> rofl at the first one


This^^    

Nice sigs!


----------



## fitzy (Jun 15, 2009)

rofl niice work OCM. xD


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 15, 2009)

lol. Cool sigs.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

_She's already plotting...._

And a new character:

*Mirandi*




_Not to be confused with the elderly mod, Miranda._


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _She's already plotting...._
> 
> And a new character:
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDD 
I am so gonna beat you. I'm also taking this to use, because it is so awesome. =D 
I'm not old! XD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol@That British Guy. Is that Nigel you're talking about?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Lol@That British Guy. Is that Nigel you're talking about?


Yup.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

haha nice


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

XD Awesome.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

<3 these signatures, Odd. Keep it up. : D


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

_Keep cool, my Super Mario babies!_

New character along with the return of Mari0369. 

*Coco Christopher O'Brien*




_The hair is the most important part of recreating Coco._


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Keep cool, my Super Mario babies!_
> 
> New character along with the return of Mari0369.
> 
> ...


I lol'd. You always have awesome sigs. I love how the colors flow!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lulz Odd. You make teh best Stick Signature sigs. I wish you were taking requests. D:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lulz Odd. You make teh best Stick Signature sigs. I wish you were taking requests. D:


Me too :< loved to see Captain Collision in stick form =o


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

And finally before I passout!





_25 sigs overall; 5 in two days. I'm finished for today._


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

looks good
can i get one? =O


----------



## Phil (Jun 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

i demand a walrus/whorus sig >:O


----------



## JJH (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay for the return of me- I mean... Mario0369.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

These really are awesome


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lulz Odd. You make teh best Stick Signature sigs. I wish you were taking requests. D:


Yeah...me too!


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

You should take requests, OCM.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yea please lol
i want one of them


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

xD He made me one.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> xD He made me one.


u lie!


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna bet? I bet you 20 TBT bells.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im sure he did
i just want a sig ;_;


----------



## Niall (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice sigs Odd Crazy Me!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

Your wish is my command:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7209632/


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Bwahaha, this is epic.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2009)

_Less than three, omg, love computer fantasy, meet me here in IRC._

*Gomod*




_TBT Podcast reference ftw!_


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Less than three, omg, love computer fantasy, meet me here in IRC._
> 
> *Gomod*
> 
> ...


Yaaay, IRC Jokes ftw!!!

  You forgot the "Copyright BEEHDAUBS!" 

I demand quote credit!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

hahaha so good


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2009)

_Storm doesn't trust my clone and me._


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Storm doesn't trust my clone and me._


That one made me laugh.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 17, 2009)

Both the IRC  sig and Stormy's comment sig both receive:


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> _Yes, that is a topless Storm._
> 
> New character:
> 
> ...


I'm still mad at THE_POOL_ITSELF for trying to eat me.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

These are pretty sweet sigs.

=D


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some sigs I forgot to post.





_I'm lost._





_Is that the real Mario or a cosplayer?_


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's stuff I didn't post:





Special B-Day Edition!





Don't you think that puffball could ever beat my art!





Nerd OCM. Simple.

And new characters: 

*Pokefab*




He's too sexy to depict.

*Puffy*




He blinks. That's it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Here's stuff I didn't post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2009)

One new sig, as well as two sekrit IRC sigs and one I didn't post. 

It's a sig-a-palooza!





B-Day Get!

Sekrit IRC Sigs:





Who gave that puffball a gun?





[Insert Silent Pause Here]

And a new sig:





CNN: You Get the News When We Do

*Larry King*




Ancient Brother of Storm


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> One new sig, as well as two sekrit IRC sigs and one I didn't post.
> 
> It's a sig-a-palooza!
> 
> ...


I've seen all except CNN one. I lol'd. And WB Tyler! =D


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> One new sig, as well as two sekrit IRC sigs and one I didn't post.
> 
> It's a sig-a-palooza!
> 
> ...


lol at Larry King being Storm's brother.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey OCM, I requested an avatar in the strange shop, and never got a reply OR an avatar.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hey OCM, I requested an avatar in the strange shop, and never got a reply OR an avatar.


It's on my to do list, don't worry.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Osky Doskie Mr. Person guy.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 14, 2009)

Can you please make a sig and avator for me..?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2009)

New sig. 





Luigi's Mansion much?

and the 25th character is... ME... kinda.

*Me Jr.*




This moron thinks he's good at making signatures. Pfft... He can't even draw a decent stick figure!

@ Colm Fitzi: I'm currently not taking requests. I'll probably start taking requests again sometime in August.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok thank you anyway...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

Two new sigs.





An ode to Smash Camp. Poor Gomod....





Apparently some frosty hydrant is more important then I am.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> New sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and white paint cans XD
That made my day.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Apparently some frosty hydrant is more important then I am.


Hahaha, that is awesome.
xD

And *you* left *our* party.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 16, 2009)

XDDDD I love the new sig, but you left our party!!! We didn't leave you! We thought you left us!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said everyone left mine, so iono.

Stupid Xbox.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> XDDDD I love the new sig, but you left our party!!! We didn't leave you! We thought you left us!!


No I still love you guys. Even though I barely said anything to begin with.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it does it all the time.
*Kicks xbox*

And it's ok you don't say much, just that...
Well, when you left, we hatched a diabolical plan to take over the World!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it, I definitely would have talked about that!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

One last sig for now...





Apparently H1N1 is codename for "power outage."


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> One last sig for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> One last sig for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHSHI-


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, I've reached 40 sigs in less then about a year. It may not seem like a lot, however it does take a while to come up with an idea and then put it into action.

Over the past year I've learned a bunch of different techniques to help me get sigs out quicker, whilst making them look better. So as I continue along, I'm going to be updating, editing, and redoing some of the older sigs to bring them up to standards. 

Here's the very first stick figure sig I made. 

Before:





After:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So, I've reached 40 sigs in less then about a year. It may not seem like a lot, however it does take a while to come up with an idea and then put it into action.
> 
> Over the past year I've learned a bunch of different techniques to help me get sigs out quicker, whilst making them look better. So as I continue along, I'm going to be updating, editing, and redoing some of the older sigs to bring them up to standards.
> 
> ...


The first one's a lot better, though.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2009)

DF: You're entitled to your opinion, but so am I.





10:00PM - 1:00AM: Pokemon, Prima Guides, and TBT

*Andeh*




The old guy that hates everyone.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DF: You're entitled to your opinion, but so am I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!
That is *censored.3.0*ing awesome.
xD
That's exactly how it was last night.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DF: You're entitled to your opinion, but so am I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't know what it is!!! hahahah xD And we must stop that clan!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

That's great!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet reference, ftw!

Last sig before I leave for scout camp.


----------



## rafren (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## melly (Jul 18, 2009)

lol these sigs gave me a laugh :] keep it up


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Romeo and Juliet reference, ftw!
> 
> Last sig before I leave for scout camp.




Scout camp...sounds interesting  :r 




Don't get BOINKED too much.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2009)

New sig!

http://health.usnews.com/articles/health/diet-fitness/2009/07/27/can-blue-mms-blue-gatorade-protect-your-spine-surprisingly-helpful-foods.html





Not sure what's worse. The fact that the M&M is lying or that it's talking.

*Blue M&M*




Notorious liar.

*Sponge*




Either Sporge's long lost cousin or Sporge himself.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 28, 2009)

^^^^^ 
ahhha thats great 
xDDD


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue m&m?
GASP!
I still dun like you >:0


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Sponge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read my mind.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Wonder what one reflecting me would be like......dot


----------



## >: D (Jul 28, 2009)

Man they're *censored.2.0*


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

>: D said:
			
		

> Man they're the *censored.2.0*


Ikr


----------



## Away236 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol, that's insane stuff


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> lol, that's insane stuff


It is, isn't it?
It'd be better with me though


----------



## Peso (Jul 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait..you've been on this Earth for 22 yrs. and you've never heard of those Pokemon!!!!!?????

jk XD


----------



## airhead (Jul 29, 2009)

they were all really good


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 6, 2009)

wow those were great


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 6, 2009)

GenoFan said:
			
		

> wow those were great


Kool bump dude.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

New signature.






Less then a couple of weeks...


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> New signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loathe you.
>:|


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you like school?


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was carefree,
I completely forgot about it.

I'm sad now D:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha. 

My bad.


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2009)

OH SHI- its almost school?!?!? NOT COOL


----------



## Anna (Aug 7, 2009)

nice OCM


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

damn school


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> damn school


inorite?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2009)

Skool is 4 Chumps

lol spongebob reference
damn u boating skool


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanna make a sig of your sigs
Mayz I?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2009)

hey odd can we request sigs now?


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


summer just flew right by cause of summer school..


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

Too Late:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I wanna make a sig of your sigs
> Mayz I?


What?

@ no, I'm still not taking requests.


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^
As I said.
Too late.
>:|


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 7, 2009)

It's August.. You taking requests


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> It's August.. You taking requests





> @ no, I'm still not taking requests.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When..?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I finally have time. So who knows when that will be.

This sig is really weird...






This is some sick dream I must have had. And is Storm playing the drums or stirring soup?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

That's great!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol stirring soup? xD


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows what he's doing. Storm's lost it!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, as shown by his glazed eyes and headband.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he wears the headband because he's a rebel.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rebel scum! O:< Nice sig Odd :B


----------



## John102 (Aug 13, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last I remembered you were part of the rebels, with some sort of fancy watch that would let you talk to tech. You also got a dspii/wii60.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sssh...

That's a sekrit.


----------



## Numner (Aug 13, 2009)

Soup?!
SOUP NOMMERS
Wooo


----------



## Miranda (Aug 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I playing a banjo?


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think lol. xD


----------



## Numner (Aug 14, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banjo?
Do want ( o'_'o )


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a Rock Band guitar. 

But Banjo Hero would be just as awesome.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's a Rock Band guitar.
> 
> But Banjo Hero would be just as awesome.


Odd you modded rockband. There is supposed to be four people not five. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

What font do you use for the sigs?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's a Rock Band guitar.
> 
> But Banjo Hero would be just as awesome.


so r u accepting requests now? and is my sig done?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are four people. Unless you count Storm's invisible friend.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't you mean imaginary?

XD


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is his name? Billy Bob Storm?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda:






Game created/mastered? by Miranda.

To answer a few questions:

I use various fonts. Generally most of them are already installed into XP and I use them to keep it simple. However, I do need to download more fonts as to fit different sigs.

And no, I am still not taking requests. I'm simply making signatures for my own amusement. I may or may not go back to taking requests sometime this fall.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Don't you mean imaginary?
> 
> XD


Who said he/she/it wasn't real!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

I did

:c

We all know Storm likes to imagine :3


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

y does storm have a ponytail?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> y does storm have a ponytail?


It's a bandanna not a ponytail. It's there 'cause he's a rebel. :O


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Ganondorf should be in one.

He's a nice guy :<

So, we should revive the pool...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ganondorf should be in one.
> 
> He's a nice guy :<
> 
> So, we should revive the pool...


The lifeguard killed that monster. 


teehee


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 18, 2009)

Does Miranda's hair make her look like a Wynaut, or is it just me.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Does Miranda's hair make her look like a Wynaut, or is it just me.


Hmm... Miranda doesn't know about Pokemon, so it could be.


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 18, 2009)

ur art style gives me happy feelings in various parts of my body, bravo.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

This is most odd....

<small>Edit: Pun not intended</small>


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, I've seen a lot of play offs the word "odd" in my many years of being it.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 18, 2009)

I love all of your sigs, they just bring a smile to my face. Keep up the good work, I always love seeing new ones


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 18, 2009)

My favourite : D


----------



## Away236 (Aug 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm it IS like a Wynaut.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2009)

No one said brain size was relevant to intelligence...


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 18, 2009)

pretty


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No one said brain size was relevant to intelligence...


Win XD


----------



## John102 (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega 1g xD


----------



## Zex (Aug 18, 2009)

"Best Signatures EVER!"

New York Times


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl thats funny. i thought they were planets.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Another 1g.

 Sig is awesome


----------



## Away236 (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Gohan has one heavy ass brain.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 19, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No one said brain size was relevant to intelligence...


xDD another favourite


----------



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2009)

Introducing an old sig, 100% brand new.

*Mink*




Fur coats are all the rage in Hyrule.

For reference


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Introducing an old sig, 100% brand new.
> 
> *Mink*
> 
> ...


WHAT
*Throws red paint on*


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

xD
Nice Odd


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

lmao
Sweet.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2009)

The Legend Of Odd. lmfao. what's next? super odd bros? crazy crossing? OCM's dreamland? crazymon?


----------



## SamXX (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Odd. lmfao. what's next? super odd bros? crazy crossing? OCM's dreamland? crazymon?


And yet this freaky obsession continues.. :|


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carzy? lolwut


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And continues and continues and continues...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Odd. lmfao. what's next? super odd bros? crazy crossing? OCM's dreamland? crazystalker?


fix'd


----------



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Odd. lmfao. what's next? super odd bros? crazy crossing? OCM's dreamland? crazymon?


Done.




Done.




Done.




And done.





You obviously haven't done a good enough job stalking me if you don't know I've already made all these sigs....


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 19, 2009)

TBT's favorite idiot. :B 
I love the sigs!


----------



## Conor (Aug 20, 2009)

lolnook.

I love the one with Mink xD


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

They're all terrible.
The only reason you didn't fill out my request is because you COULDN'T!

Dare to prove me wrong? ^(\^


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> They're all terrible.
> The only reason you didn't fill out my request is because you COULDN'T!
> 
> Dare to prove me wrong? ^(\^


Nope I'm good.

Thank you for the C&C. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Numner (Aug 23, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, make a mockery of my ways.

I salute you with good tidings.

Next time, ole chap!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2009)

California's on fiiiiire!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 5, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> California's on fiiiiire!


lol@ Pennsylvania saying "What's that smell?"


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

canda?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> canda?


It is above the United States, is it not?

Edit: Ooops! I hate spelling errors. D:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, you silly one.
Still funny though.
I mean, I knew what it meant


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 7, 2009)

You never made me my avatar. T.T

And just to remind you, it was supposed to be a version of me however you would hink of me as a stick person.


----------



## Princess (Sep 7, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> California's on fiiiiire!


Eh?


----------



## Conor (Sep 8, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> You never made me my avatar. T.T
> 
> And just to remind you, it was supposed to be a version of me however you would hink of me as a stick person.


He isn't doing request atm.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 8, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> California's on fiiiiire!


At first, I thought that was a whale  
:huh:	 

Don't ask why...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 8, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he was taking requests when I asked him a few months ago.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

>


no love for my kind e.e,


----------



## Conor (Sep 9, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably requested at the wrong time then.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 9, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how requests work.

You are requesting a sig. Therefore, it is Odd's choice when or if he makes it.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 8, 2009)

New sig, dedicated to Weezer, one of my new favorite bands. 





Srsly, cut me some slack off.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool beans.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2009)

Heh, cool


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 8, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> California's on fiiiiire!


Still one of the best.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, same here.. for a minute.

cooliooo sigs.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 29, 2009)

First sig a loooong while. Also, I tried something else instead of the speech bubble. What do you think? I personally think it makes the sig cleaner and less crammed.





Competent sig makers are the worst.

*Competent Sig Maker*




aka not me.


----------



## Josh (Nov 29, 2009)

Look's cool but i think i like the bubble better.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 29, 2009)

I also liked the bubble better.


----------

